# romex in wiremold



## Kingsmurf (Feb 3, 2008)

*Sparky*

not really enough info to be really helpful . .but perhaps you are trying to protect the Romex with Wiremold . . . .generally we wouldnt run anything but proper wire in the WireMold . .( metal only please )

code frowns on using pieces of materials without them being complete end to end . .and the ends of the Wiremold would NOT be a good edge to leave over the Romex

How about a little more info . .hope you're not running Romes in the open where its subject to damge


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2008)

I am actually only running a switch inside of the bath cabinet up from under the house. I am planning to run a switched receptacle under the house. I will be stealing power from an existing pull chain light under the house to the receptacle and then running the romex up to the switch in lower bath cabinet. Romex up through the floor then 2' of wiremold race to the wiremold box. Only to cover unsightly the last 2' to the switch. I am running wiremold race from the hole that I am drilling in the cabinet to the wiremold box. all the rest from the cabinet through to underneath the house will be exposed but run along joists properly. I will be caulking the short piece of raceway to the cabinet floor to seal the hole and stop any movement witch will reduce any movement worries.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2008)

Also, I am going to be using 14/2 is this ok or should I be using 12/2.
It will only be used for a small solenoid. Less than 1/2 an amp at best?


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

hammer said:


> Also, I am going to be using 14/2 is this ok or should I be using 12/2.
> It will only be used for a small solenoid. Less than 1/2 an amp at best?


That depends on the existing circuit. If it is a 20A circuit, then 12ga is required. If it is 15A, then 14ga is acceptable.
I wouldn't use Wiremold in this application. PVC conduit or MC cable would be my choice.


----------



## arichard21 (Oct 17, 2007)

HouseHelper said:


> That depends on the existing circuit. If it is a 20A circuit, then 12ga is required. If it is 15A, then 14ga is acceptable.
> I wouldn't use Wiremold in this application. PVC conduit or MC cable would be my choice.


 
Well, that isn't entirly true.

Unless it is a circuit specificly calls for 20AMP... in which that case chances are nothing else is going to be allowed in that cct anyways...


There is no code violation with mixing and matching wire sizes, as long as it is fused based on its smallest size wire.

However, it is not a good practice to mix and match.


HAMMER: If you haven't run the wire already, find out what size wiring the existing circuit is, and match it accordingly.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

arichard21 said:


> Well, that isn't entirly true.
> 
> Unless it is a circuit specificly calls for 20AMP... in which that case chances are nothing else is going to be allowed in that cct anyways...
> 
> ...


it matters not what size the wire is but rather what size it should be. As househelper stated, if the circuit is a 20 amp circuit (the breaker size currently used), the OP needs to use #12 wire (minimum). If the breaker is 15 amp, then he can use #14 (minimum).

You may have legal fill problem when running NM (Romex) in Wiremold. Why don;t you add a box where the Wiremold starts and convert to thhn rather than the NM. Also, your crawlspace may be considered a damp location where NM is not legal. If it is a damp location, you would also need to use thwn wire but most thhn is dual rated as thhn/thwn.


----------



## arichard21 (Oct 17, 2007)

nap said:


> it matters not what size the wire is but rather what size it should be. As househelper stated, if the circuit is a 20 amp circuit (the breaker size currently used), the OP needs to use #12 wire (minimum). If the breaker is 15 amp, then he can use #14 (minimum).
> 
> You may have legal fill problem when running NM (Romex) in Wiremold. Why don;t you add a box where the Wiremold starts and convert to thhn rather than the NM. Also, your crawlspace may be considered a damp location where NM is not legal. If it is a damp location, you would also need to use thwn wire but most thhn is dual rated as thhn/thwn.


 
Right, but if by chance the OP has ALREADY run 14AWG, then it can still work, but must be fused at 15AMP and could be solved by changing out the breaker.

Like I said, it is NOT a good practice to mix and match, but if he has no choice...


----------



## NAIL (Feb 24, 2008)

I would ask the sparky you use every day in the field. 
And if he doesn't know this answer I would hire a smarter one.

Like a carpenter.

:laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

arichard21 said:


> Right, but if by chance the OP has ALREADY run 14AWG, then it can still work, but must be fused at 15AMP and could be solved by changing out the breaker.
> 
> Like I said, it is NOT a good practice to mix and match, but if he has no choice...


actually, it may not work.

not knowing what is on that circuit and if a 20 amp is needed, or _required_, reducing the breaker size to 15 amp may simply be making problems for himself.

as to mixing and matching wire; I do it all the time when I have to upsize wire for voltage drop and eventually return to the minimum size when I can for cost concerns.


----------

